# help me help my friend



## soobies rule! (Feb 10, 2005)

Hi y'all:
I'm a subaru girl myself (USMB member), but a good friend has an '93 Altima with issues. She's only had it a couple weeks, and had been driving fine. After she let it sit a few days, it wouldn't turn over. Next day, it starts fine. This happens everytime it sits, but also at random times. She tows it to her regular mechanic who checked the spark plugs (ok) & fuel filter (ok), said they were stumped. Now she has it at another mechanic who also hasn't figured it out yet. With your wisdom in all things Nissan, maybe y'all could recommend other areas to look at. She has noticed reduced acceleration at times. Fuel pump(going out or loose wire)? distributor coil? Any ideas?


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

Sorry about the delay in getting back to you but is it a manual or automatic? Also does it turn over but no start or the starter does not crank at all?

I got a fondness for the Scoobys also (being in Colorado) I have an Impreza and a Legacy... man I got too many cars... 

Anyway let me know and I can get your friend some places to check.

Troy


----------

